# Elite tactical turrets



## ray270 (Sep 24, 2011)

This my be a silly question but I have a Bushnell Elite Tactical 6x24 it is zeroed at 100 yrds. and I do not have anywhere to shoot where I live does any one know how many clicks to zero it at 200 and is there a formula for these corrections.
Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Using a ballistic program will get you close, but you'll still need to shoot it at 200 to confirm.

Need to know caliber, barrel length, ammo info, (Bullet type, muzzle velocity) elevation above sea level where you shoot.

You can google JBM ballistic calculator, find the trajectory calculator, enter the above info. Or post the info and I'll run it through my Sierra program later today.

Huntin1


----------



## ray270 (Sep 24, 2011)

huntin1 said:


> Using a ballistic program will get you close, but you'll still need to shoot it at 200 to confirm.
> 
> Need to know caliber, barrel length, ammo info, (Bullet type, muzzle velocity) elevation above sea level where you shoot.
> 
> ...


It is .277 cal. 3200 fps, 1100 above sea level, 22 in. barrel, coefficient .460.
Thank you, if you know the number of clicks I would like try adjusting. I will try to find the JBM ballistic calculator online.
Thanks again.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Using the info you provided and a 100 yards zero you would be about 2.4 inches low at 200 yards. I believe your scope has 1/4" clicks at 100 yards, at 200 they would be 1/2", so if you come up *5 clicks* you should be pretty close. Be sure to confirm it before you hunt with it though.

If you want to play around with JBM calculators you can find it here: http://www.jbmballistics.com/ballistics ... tors.shtml

huntin1


----------



## ray270 (Sep 24, 2011)

huntin1 said:


> Using the info you provided and a 100 yards zero you would be about 2.4 inches low at 200 yards. I believe your scope has 1/4" clicks at 100 yards, at 200 they would be 1/2", so if you come up *5 clicks* you should be pretty close. Be sure to confirm it before you hunt with it though.
> 
> If you want to play around with JBM calculators you can find it here: http://www.jbmballistics.com/ballistics ... tors.shtml
> 
> ...


----------



## ray270 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you, it worked extremely well.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Glad to help.

huntin1


----------

